# Zymol Vintage and Royale



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

How long are you getting these waxes to last ? Are they lasting a few weeks or a few months ? 

John :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Years John, not weeks or months, on my car anyway! :thumb:

I saw 2 years durability from 3 layers of Vintage on the TT, really! :doublesho However, the TT was garaged 24/7 and rarely used. Washed with BTBM and NO QD or top-ups in that time. 

I would expect a daily driver to get 6 months + from a couple of layers. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Years John, not weeks or months, on my car anyway! :thumb:
> 
> I saw 2 years durability from 3 layers of Vintage on the TT, really! :doublesho However, the TT was garaged 24/7 and rarely used. Washed with BTBM and NO QD or top-ups in that time.
> 
> ...


lol Sounds the same as my Garage queen. Vintage was still beading lovely when i moth balled the Z4 last month...... That was easy 12 months. but i only used the car for 5-6 months.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Agree Vintage gave me 16-18 months from 2 layers on the S2000 with only a field glaze topup before a meet in that time (car garaged and now a garage queen :lol. Washed with either BTBM or Zymol Clear.

It leaves such a great finish as well


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Agree Vintage gave me 16-18 months from 2 layers on the S2000 with only a field glaze topup before a meet in that time (*car garaged and now a garage queen* :lol. Washed with either BTBM or Zymol Clear.
> 
> It leaves such a great finish as well


Pffffttt....ya big jessie - get it driven 

[ha-ha.....runs off at a rate of knots ]


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

VIPER said:


> Pffffttt....ya big jessie - get it driven
> 
> [ha-ha.....runs off at a rate of knots ]


QUIET you............:wave: 

Go paint something


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

What do you guys think if it was a daily driver? 6 Months + ? 

What about cyrstal rock what does that tend to get longevity wise if it is a normal driven car.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Years John, not weeks or months, on my car anyway! :thumb:
> 
> I saw 2 years durability from 3 layers of Vintage on the TT, really! :doublesho However, the TT was garaged 24/7 and rarely used. Washed with BTBM and NO QD or top-ups in that time.
> 
> ...


Hehe! P21s would probably get 6 months on your car Alan. Never seen such an immaculate example.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

X2 layers on vintage on my car in july and still doing the business probs see another couple of months before stripping it back and doing it again just cause it looks good haha


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

So Vintage we are getting say 6 months from it ? That sounds a good estimate to me. 

What about royale ?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> So Vintage we are getting say 6 months from it ? That sounds a good estimate to me.
> 
> What about royale ?


Would say to many factors to take into account to judge how low it lasts.

Enviroment, use of car, how it is washed and looked after etc etc.

from my point of view i see Vintage does a fab job when it comes to protection.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I saw 7 months from two layers of vintage, covering approx 5k miles over that period. Washed weekly.

It was still present when it was stripped off for winter.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

I have Royale on my car. Daily driver and parked outside on a driveway.

It still beads nicely after 9 Months and I've no plans to top up until March next year.

Worth mentioning I also have it on the alloy wheels, and this is also holding up well and still beading.
I'd say the wheels were 95% perfect after 9 Months, so again, no plans to deep clean and re-protect them this Year.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

bez I'm jel mate Pic of mine, 5 month old Vintage beading, always getting treated well tho.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

prep is probably the most major factor with these super waxes, if you don't do it properly it's just a waste, you won't get the full potential from the finish and it won't last nearly as long.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

DAN: said:


> Would say to many factors to take into account to judge how low it lasts.
> 
> Enviroment, use of car, how it is washed and looked after etc etc.
> 
> from my point of view i see Vintage does a fab job when it comes to protection.


On a daily driver covering 25k a year, sits outside in winter, with snow foam weekly wash - ph neutral wash and no qd would 6 months be a fair assumption or do you think it would be more ?

I suppose the argument could be would someone really spend this much on a wax who uses their car daily and it isn't under cover.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Bez said:


> I have Royale on my car. Daily driver and parked outside on a driveway.
> 
> It still beads nicely after 9 Months and I've no plans to top up until March next year.
> 
> ...


Bez could you upload some pics here to let me see the gloss your getting ? Just wonder if its as glossy as glasur ?

Thanks mate much appreciated


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> On a daily driver covering 25k a year, sits outside in winter, with snow foam weekly wash - ph neutral wash and no qd would 6 months be a fair assumption or do you think it would be more ?
> 
> I suppose the argument could be would someone really spend this much on a wax who uses their car daily and it isn't under cover.


25k a year might test it out ha! but yes i have seen Vintage doing a great job for 6 months on daily drivers and general maintenance routine:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

DAN could you post a pic of your Vinatage'd car ? Just want to see the gloss levels we are achieving with the longevity.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ads2k said:


> QUIET you............:wave:
> 
> Go paint something


:lol: :lol: funny you should say that ads  - I gave my battery cover a coat of primer in my lunch break, ready for a top coat tomorrow in the metallic 'gun metal' I've done various bits in already.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

VIPER said:


> Pffffttt....ya big jessie - get it driven
> 
> [ha-ha.....runs off at a rate of knots ]


Paul will be to busy making some damn fine coffee instead of driving ..


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> DAN could you post a pic of your Vinatage'd car ? Just want to see the gloss levels we are achieving with the longevity.


Sure can mate....


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Bez could you upload some pics here to let me see the gloss your getting ? Just wonder if its as glossy as glasur ?
> 
> Thanks mate much appreciated


It's dark now, but you can see the wet look still there.

Will get some pics tomorrow.

http://www.photoshop.com/users/atomicstate/albums/3bc6fb11fc3849968580720074d51a06?wf=slideshow


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Bez could you upload some pics here to let me see the gloss your getting ? Just wonder if its as glossy as glasur ?
> 
> Thanks mate much appreciated


The gloss is in the prep John, as you should know! 

Vintage has a clarity and depth not matched by Glasur! 

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I got about 4 months with a layer of Royale on a well prepped car but one layer only , regularly driven but also garaged , washed once a week. visually looked very nice though.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Alan W said:


> The gloss is in the prep John, as you should know!
> 
> Vintage has a clarity and depth not matched by Glasur!
> 
> Alan W


So so true , ive used the high end zymols on cars that have asked specifically for these waxes as a simple top up and the results were not particulary amazing , on a fully prepped car ive worked on its a different story but again depends how the cars prepared , personally they look better over glazes.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dooka said:


> Paul will be to busy making some damn fine coffee instead of driving ..


With a little Biscotti on the side of course!! Lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I got about 4 months with a layer of Royale on a well prepped car but one layer only , regularly driven but also garaged , washed once a week. visually looked very nice though.


How would you say your celleste compares to this ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I got about 4 months with a layer of Royale on a well prepped car but one layer only , regularly driven but also garaged , washed once a week. visually looked very nice though.





Alan W said:


> The gloss is in the prep John, as you should know!
> 
> Vintage has a clarity and depth not matched by Glasur!
> 
> Alan W


I would agree here but sometimes a wax that lasts isn't as glossy I.e 476s vs Victoria concours.

Zymol seems to break away from that.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

DAN: said:


> Sure can mate....


What prep work did you do under the wax ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> How would you say your celleste compares to this ?


Out of fairness that would be a question better off answered by someone else... I have my personal opinion but it would be deemed as biased.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Out of fairness that would be a question better off answered by someone else... I have my personal opinion but it would be deemed as biased.


Yeah I suppose it could be viewed biased, however, you would IMHO evaluate something fairly as you have done so in the past.

If I am being wholy honest I see better depth and clarity with Vintage maybe this is where the cost comes in ? Is it more expensive to achieve better depth and clarity, plus for a wax it has good longevity.

If royale only lasts 6 months marc, what do you think vintage lasts on a similar situation ?

Cheers the help.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If you said to me how does celeste compare alongside for looks id have to say as good as , id like to think that some of the cars ive done and the wetness depth has shown that , the RS i worked on and finished with Celeste was judged by a fellow professional detailer on this forum and i did ask the guy who owned it to not let it be known what was on it or the fact id prepared it so that in all fairness the car was viewed alongside all others fairly for what it was visually rather than having my tag attached to it , id like to think the fact it won was a nice indication of how it represented itself with celeste on.
I wouldnt attempt to judge vintage alongside royale as i havent had the experinec of seeing cars come back month after month when its started jading , Royale yes , vintage no but what i would say is that from people ive spoken to who have had both vintage sometimes gets the upper hand on Royale and been stated as prefered.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> If you said to me how does celeste compare alongside for looks id have to say as good as , id like to think that some of the cars ive done and the wetness depth has shown that , the RS i worked on and finished with Celeste was judged by a fellow professional detailer on this forum and i did ask the guy who owned it to not let it be known what was on it or the fact id prepared it so that in all fairness the car was viewed alongside all others fairly for what it was visually rather than having my tag attached to it , id like to think the fact it won was a nice indication of how it represented itself with celeste on.
> I wouldnt attempt to judge vintage alongside royale as i havent had the experinec of seeing cars come back month after month when its started jading , Royale yes , vintage no but what i would say is that from people ive spoken to who have had both vintage sometimes gets the upper hand on Royale and been stated as prefered.


It seems Royale doesn't last as long as Vintage.

Where does Royale fit into the range is it a pebble beach type wax, it is measurabley more expensive. Why so if Vintage seems to have the better reputation?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> It seems Royale doesn't last as long as Vintage.
> 
> Where does Royale fit into the range is it a pebble beach type wax, it is measurabley more expensive. Why so if Vintage seems to have the better reputation?


I would think that would be down to the individual using it , Royale is a fantastic wax i personally feel but people ive spoken to have prefered vintage but not really discussed why. Maybe its the cost thing , i think its a real shame if im honest , Zymol was the first company to really excite me with their line of products and packaging lets say but still nothing has changed , nothing has moved forward , its like time has stood still. I appreciate a good product will always sell but it would be nice to see a new range or products bought out to drum up enthusiasm again. You see Swissvax stealing a lead on most details now with CrystalRock and by someone who really was an ambassador of Zymol and widely publicised as using their high end wax only for him to swop sides. I love Zymol but you rarely see any zymol approved detailers now showing zymol details or using anything new. Ive pretty much got or had the whole range , if a new range came out id probably buy it.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I would think that would be down to the individual using it , Royale is a fantastic wax i personally feel but people ive spoken to have prefered vintage but not really discussed why. Maybe its the cost thing , i think its a real shame if im honest , Zymol was the first company to really excite me with their line of products and packaging lets say but still nothing has changed , nothing has moved forward , its like time has stood still. I appreciate a good product will always sell but it would be nice to see a new range or products bought out to drum up enthusiasm again. You see Swissvax stealing a lead on most details now with CrystalRock and by someone who really was an ambassador of Zymol and widely publicised as using their high end wax only for him to swop sides. I love Zymol but you rarely see any zymol approved detailers now showing zymol details or using anything new. Ive pretty much got or had the whole range , if a new range came out id probably buy it.


Marc would have to disgree.....You got £10k to pay Zymol to be a AD or would you change one of the best recipes in the world just to move forward?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

DAN: said:


> Marc would have to disgree.....You got £10k to pay Zymol to be a AD or would you change one of the best recipes in the world just to move forward?


I doubt many in this current climate would pay 10k to be authorised to sell anything and i think the gravytrain of prestige wax top ups has moved forwards now when readily available waxes like crystalRock do a stunning job without authorisation. How many authorised Zymol detailers using royale are exhibiting work in the studio in the last 3 months? I bet you would be hard pushed to find one. Youve only got to look at certain respected detailers doing crystalrock applications in highend lamborghini dealerships in Parklane to see people have moved on from paying large fees to advertise products. My point is Zymol is a brilliant brand but nothing new comes out when all other manufacturers are moving along , look at the current trend for matt cars and wraps , manufacturers have bought out waxes and products to suit these cars but Zymol still have not produced a new wax for how long? I would love to see some new products and waxes personally because more than 30% of my wax fridge contains Zymol and i still enjoy using it. I would also say the best recipe in the world is currently in a black tub.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

alot to do with the type of market Zymol falls into really not how much of it you see on the net. I put alot of Zymol waxs on my own car and people ask why on earth do you do that...it's only a Vauxhall!

To be swissvax takes approx £1k to get authorised and theres loads of them so no suprise to see so much being seen on here.

Me thinks you have more Zymol wax than any other brand in that fridge ha!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You are actually correct!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I would be suprised if Zymol did bring something out, suppose they did bring solaris which may be funding a new R&D project. 

I am possibly looking at buying celleste and maybe the holiday sample pack with royale to have a go myself.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

There is a lot of % carnuaba basis on the zymol and swissvax stuff but what does this actually represent. 

When they say 60% by volume and pot is 6oz does that mean 3.6oz of that tub is white 'nuba ? 

Im trying to find the thread where dodo juice explained it, anyone have that.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm this is a bit difficultl, posted this on autopia and some of the guys are saying vintage only lasted 6 weeks on one car and some are coming back with a few months but not 6. 

How long would you say celleste lasts without adding anything to the finish marc?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Hmm this is a bit difficultl, posted this on autopia and some of the guys are saying vintage only lasted 6 weeks on one car and some are coming back with a few months but not 6.


Do you not believe the above replies of 6+ months John? 

You've only had one reply on Autopia so far mate! Wait and see what others have to say. 

As said before it's down to the prep., proper application and a couple of layers. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just trying to judge because I know that some cars are more pampered or under cover quite amazing the difference, I think the best thing is if I buy vintage and try it and royale too ! 

Is the texture similar to glasur Alan ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HD Cleanse then 2 x Vintage lasted well over 6 months on my Clio back in 2009:


Picture 311 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nothing touched it for looks either and believe me I tried it all...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Well I think since so many are quoting 6 months then that seems to be the case. Aside from that your clio looks amazing !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Was having a play today with glasur varying the paintwork cleanser I used and chemical guys ex glaze 2 came up trumps. The glasur looks better on that than swissvax and zymol's own pre wax cleanser. Quite happy !

My car looks darker, more reflective and slightly deeper. Which is all a bonus


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

pffft, where's the pics!?!? 

:lol:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> How long would you say celleste lasts without adding anything to the finish marc?


This is 7 months from one layer of Celeste,without any toping up :


























Sheeting in 3 seconds sequence :


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> pffft, where's the pics!?!?
> 
> :lol:


Lol it was an unexpected stop back from Edinburgh, no camera. Going to do the whole car on Saturday hopefully !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

evotuning said:


> This is 7 months from one layer of Celeste,without any toping up :


Thats great for 7 months ! Its great normally you have a balance between finish and longevity.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just thought I would copy the autopian opinions on the Vintage, as I have said in the r32 thread, I now think that the price is actually alright for what you get.

I think I will have spent as of Friday c£700 on paste wax not counting liquid wax. Thats frightening makes Vintage look like a bargain.

"does a Rolex tell time better than a Timex?", "Is a Ferrari better than a Corvette?", "Is a Rolls better than a Chevy?", And of course, "Is Vintage/Royale better than Turtle Wax?"

The answer is for me quality, I believe Zymol Vintage is a quality product and the looks are unmatched from what I have seen so far (10 years and now 25 waxes - is that a record of some sort, if so don't publish still coming to terms with the money I have spent on waxes :lol

http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-detailing-product-discussion/138638-zymol-vintage-royale-4.html


----------

